# Another advice question??



## LifesAh0liday (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok I know this has been done a thousand times but I am looking for some opinions. I am looking to buy a gun in the next month and I am having serious trouble making a decision.

Here's my story. I will carry the gun occasionally but not often (say 5-10 days a month). Therefore size and weight are a factor but not king. The only other use will be some recreational target shooting (say <500 rounds a year). Basically it will be a gun to keep in the house and look pretty. I have a number of smaller guns (many .22's, a glock .40, and a M & P .40) but this will be my first .45. Keeping that in mind simplicity would be great. Lastly, I have to keep the cost to something reasonable ($700-1000) 

Requirements include:
- 1911 style .45 
- 4" frame (or smaller)
- at or under $1000

Not trying to start a huge debate. What I am looking for is just a few models listed with the above in mind. Keep the responses simple and I can do my own investigation from there.

Thanks in advance!

Dave.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kimber Pro _________ (you fill in the blank). But go with the Kimber. I love my TLE II full size. The TLE II Pro, Pro Carry, Pro SIS, CDP Pro or this Kimber Special Edition Pro Tactical II on Gunbroker.com.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=119499220


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

+1 for the Kimber

Ultra Carry II Stainless (3")


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There are many that fit the bill as you stated. I carry a full size 1911a1 year round, if you are new to the 1911 style then I recommend a full size, I like Colt the best but there are many good quality makers. Learn the 1911 first then you will be able to figure the extras that suit you best.


----------



## LifesAh0liday (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I expected to get the Kimber answer. My dad has a 5" Kimber that I have shot and handled quite a bit. I guess I am just trying to find out if I can get a decent 4" 1911 for closer to the 750-800 mark without dropping all the way to a rock island armory. Correct me if I am wrong but Taurus only makes a 5"? Seems like any kimber, springfield, para, or smith & wesson starts at about $1000 and goes up.

A few brands I've noticed on here but don't know anything about are Olympic Arms & Detonics. Anyone have any opinions on either of those? I saw that the Olympic prices seemed reasonable but couldn't find pricing on the Detonics.

On another note, I realllly like the bobtail feature on the Dan Wesson/Ed Brown guns. Wish I could find that on a cheaper package.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

LifesAh0liday said:


> Thanks guys, I expected to get the Kimber answer. My dad has a 5" Kimber that I have shot and handled quite a bit. I guess I am just trying to find out if I can get a decent 4" 1911 for closer to the 750-800 mark without dropping all the way to a rock island armory. Correct me if I am wrong but Taurus only makes a 5"? Seems like any kimber, springfield, para, or smith & wesson starts at about $1000 and goes up.
> 
> A few brands I've noticed on here but don't know anything about are Olympic Arms & Detonics. Anyone have any opinions on either of those? I saw that the Olympic prices seemed reasonable but couldn't find pricing on the Detonics.
> 
> On another note, I realllly like the bobtail feature on the Dan Wesson/Ed Brown guns. Wish I could find that on a cheaper package.


There are several Kimber models you should be able to get ~800, that's about what I paid for my Ultra Carry II.

Kimber Pro Carry II

Kimber Stainless Pro Carry II

You can probably find a Springfield or one of the other brands under 1k also. If your willing to spend $800, look around, don't settle for the RIA.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

LifesAh0liday said:


> Seems like any kimber, springfield, para, or smith & wesson starts at about $1000 and goes up.


RETAIL... MSRP

You an get brand new Springfield Mil Specs for $700-750 if you shop around.

Let us know where you live. There may be a member close to you who can reccommend a source.

JeffWard


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You might like a SIG P220 SAO..........with stainless slide of course, and night sights for the house gun! The P220 is a full size, but it's a 4.4" barrel length. You might be able to find a new one for under $700. I think most of the P220's now come with integral rail so you could also mount a flashlight or laser. I simply love my P220R-45-TSS-SAO!


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> You might like a SIG P220 SAO..........with stainless slide of course, and night sights for the house gun! The P220 is a full size, but it's a 4.4" barrel length. You might be able to find a new one for under $700. I think most of the P220's now come with integral rail so you could also mount a flashlight or laser. I simply love my P220R-45-TSS-SAO!


nice sig... i had a older p220 in 45acp very accurate.


----------



## silverse (Jul 22, 2008)

LifesAh0liday said:


> Thanks guys, I expected to get the Kimber answer. My dad has a 5" Kimber that I have shot and handled quite a bit. I guess I am just trying to find out if I can get a decent 4" 1911 for closer to the 750-800 mark without dropping all the way to a rock island armory. Correct me if I am wrong but Taurus only makes a 5"? Seems like any kimber, springfield, para, or smith & wesson starts at about $1000 and goes up.
> 
> A few brands I've noticed on here but don't know anything about are Olympic Arms & Detonics. Anyone have any opinions on either of those? I saw that the Olympic prices seemed reasonable but couldn't find pricing on the Detonics.
> 
> On another note, I realllly like the bobtail feature on the Dan Wesson/Ed Brown guns. Wish I could find that on a cheaper package.


The Springfield Champion 45 ACP 4 inch in SS can be had for under $800, new. I just bought one to add to my SW 1911 5 Inch 45 ACP. It's a great CC pistol, and the mag holds 7 rounds.

Steve


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

for budget conscious shoppers, brand new, I recommend a Kimber in whatever size you find to your liking. For the same amount of cash, maybe you can look into a used, higher end 1911. Then you can atleast try it out before you buy. Good luck, looking is half the fun.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Para makes a Commander sized Pistol. I have one and love it. It was under a grand too.

http://www.para-usa.com/index2.php
Mine is the PCX745R but I'd also look at the PCX745S which is all Stainless Steel


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> +1 for the Kimber
> 
> Ultra Carry II Stainless (3")


this has soo made it to my background on my computer. Nice Gun!!!!!!!


----------



## LifesAh0liday (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I think I have settled on a Colt XSE in the lightweight commander version. I hope to get it ordered this weekend.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

commander length 1911 is a good carry length. My fav carry pistol is an LTC Para. Had a stainless Combat Commander too for a while. It was a pretty good shooter.


----------

